
Show HN: Start a pair programming session over WebRTC by just sharing a link - jsin
https://codecoachapp.com
======
asadlionpk
I like how simplistic this is. Btw, I am one of the makers of:
[https://codepad.remoteinterview.io](https://codepad.remoteinterview.io)

We used Firepad[1] (which is based on Firebase) to sync data.

[1] [https://github.com/firebase/firepad](https://github.com/firebase/firepad)

~~~
dkopi
I'm fascinated by the use of random word combinations instead of a random
alphanumeric sequence for passing a unique URL.

What was the reasoning behind this decision? On one hand, it sort of acts like
a phonetic alphabet if you want to read out the URL over skype. But on the
other hand - is OberonNostalgicCeciliaVoltage really that easy to spell if you
aren't a native English speaker?

~~~
moonshinefe
I forget which site it is off the top of my head but there's a pretty
prominent gif sharing site that does it I often get linked to.

I think it's basically just as you say, for English speakers anyway, a bit of
an easier way to read out URLs when talking in person or voice chatting. With
non-English speakers it doesn't do much, and you're forced to say letter for
letter as you would with a lot of other URLs.

~~~
anirudhrata
its gfycat.com

~~~
asadlionpk
Yes gfycat is what partially inspired us too.

------
greenspot
For pair programming I can highly recommend tmux combined with any video chat
(Skype, Hangout, etc.).

~~~
self_taught_
What we really need is a protocol so people can use their favourite editor
without being forced to choose just one.

~~~
ytjohn
For tmux, that opens up pretty much any terminal based editor (vim, emacs,
nano) along with all the extensions you might install with it (and the build
environment).

But for a protocol, I think what EtherPad (and google wave) had done with cell
by cell action is what's needed. If google wave had taken off (and actually
implemented their federation concept), I could definitely see people creating
plugins to send and receive character operations via a google wave server.

------
timemachine
WebRTC is a great tool and I expect to see more examples like this that will
drive how we think about collaborative business tools over the next 5 years.

------
markwaldron
This is awesome! Is this open source? I'd love to learn more about it.

------
scotu
Nicely done. I'm myself toying with webrtc and remote pair programming, so I
think this is really cool.

One question: before beginning the session I got a "popup" claiming that the
session is encrypted, does it just mean it's https or are you doing any other
encryption?

~~~
Tepix
They are referring to the video stream that is encrypted using RTPS (RTP +
SSL), as is standard when using WebRTC.

~~~
jsin
That's right! :)

------
goatic
I'm stuck connecting... :( tried both with my phone and my laptop - both in
Chrome Version 49.0.2623.75 m

webrtc works fine, but I'm unable to type anything...

------
mukgupta
It connected me with the developer but somehow I was not able to type
anything. It kept displaying connecting.. I used Chrome.

~~~
superplussed
The same for me on Chrome and Firefox.

~~~
onetom
Still the same on both Firefox 44.0.2 and Chrome 49.0.2623.75

------
mrborgen
Hey, awesome service! I'd be interested in using this at my site (BugRex.com).
We're a chat based help line for developers in the need for help. Sharing code
is an issue we haven't solved properly yet. Let me know if you want to chat.

~~~
jsin
Email me at josh.j.singer (at) gmail.com

------
h43k3r
It is just showing connecting with my own video at the right top corner. I
think something is wrong. I am on the latest chrome.

Getting these errors in dev console. Could not open document: [object Object]

~~~
jsin
Thanks for letting me know! Was running this on a small server and didn't
expect it to blow up. Bug fixes coming in next week after I finish finals.

------
apap
This is amazing! Super hyped to see people building things that solves
problems. Way to go.

~~~
jsin
:)

------
self_taught_
I like it. Only complaint is it seems to hijack the back button making it hard
to get back to this page.

------
digital_ins
This is awesome. Thank you for sharing!

------
jsin
It's back online!!!

